# Skype



## exalted-enigma (May 22, 2018)

I use Skype in the US so I am going to Madrid next month and would like to know if it will work there. IMy phone is a Samsung Galaxy Hero 32GB smart phone. Thanks


----------



## booksurfer (Apr 21, 2018)

If Skype works on your phone in the US, why won't it work in Madrid?

Having a network provider that will allow you to have a data internet wifi connection in Madrid is a different question though.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

booksurfer said:


> If Skype works on your phone in the US, why won't it work in Madrid?
> 
> Having a network provider that will allow you to have a data internet wifi connection in Madrid is a different question though.


US 4G frequencies are different to Spanish ones*. If the phone has a US specific SKU (probable), then the OP may find that they can only get a 3G data connection when in Spain.

I have no idea if 3G is sufficient for Skype, but I imagine that video call will be reduced quality.

*4G in Spain is 1800MHz and 2600MHz, whereas in the US they use 700 and 2100 MHz.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> US 4G frequencies are different to Spanish ones*. If the phone has a US specific SKU (probable), then the OP may find that they can only get a 3G data connection when in Spain.
> 
> I have no idea if 3G is sufficient for Skype, but I imagine that video call will be reduced quality.
> 
> *4G in Spain is 1800MHz and 2600MHz, whereas in the US they use 700 and 2100 MHz.


Skype works fine on 3G - 4G networks seem to be few and far between in Spain. Maybe coastal areas or large cities have better 4G availability.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> 4G networks seem to be few and far between in Spain. Maybe coastal areas or large cities have better 4G availability.


Really?

If you have a suitable phone, you should get 4G virtually everywhere! 

The latest data I can find is from March 2017 when 91.3% of the Spanish population lived with 4G coverage.

Anyway, OP states that they will be in Madrid, so the only possible issue is the frquencies which their phone can use for 4G.

But if Skype works on 3G there is no issue anyway.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

I have 4G coverage in my very rural area


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I found info from May 2018!

97.2% coverage now.

Also, I had forgotten about the TDT reshuffle which freed up the 800MHz channel for mobile 4G to add to the 1800 and 2600 MHz I mentioned earlier.

I looked into this in detail when I moved to Spain because I wanted to be sure that my Asian phone would get 4G in Spain, but things have moved on since 2016!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Overandout said:


> I found info from May 2018!
> 
> 97.2% coverage now.
> 
> ...


I think it all depends who your provider/carrier is.

I just looked at Vodafone and Movistar maps, and it's no where near 90% coverage. But then maybe other carriers cover the gaps.

It seems no one carrier covers all of Spain.

The maps are an interesting insight.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> I think it all depends who your provider/carrier is.
> 
> I just looked at Vodafone and Movistar maps, and it's no where near 90% coverage. But then maybe other carriers cover the gaps.
> 
> ...


Just to be clear, the figures I am quoting are % of the population (I guess based on town hall "padrón" figures of residents) , not % of the surface area.

No country in the world (except perhaps San Marino or Andorra) can give 90% surface area coverage.

Of course, there is a difference between service providers, but really, as far as the OP is concerned, they should make sure that the phone can connect to the Spanish LTE frequencies before being worried about geographical coverage, if they are insisting on 4G.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

exalted-enigma said:


> I use Skype in the US so I am going to Madrid next month and would like to know if it will work there. IMy phone is a Samsung Galaxy Hero 32GB smart phone. Thanks




Your phone will probably not work in the EU but Skype is everywhere


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Megsmum said:


> I have 4G coverage in my very rural area


Me too. Unlike some parts of rural UK where you're lucky to get a signal at all.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Me too. Unlike some parts of rural UK where you're lucky to get a signal at all.


My ex neighbor in Sussex is still having to either walk up the garden or lean out of upstairs bedroom window to receive a signal.


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> My ex neighbor in Sussex is still having to either walk up the garden or lean out of upstairs bedroom window to receive a signal.


I am in Sussex and very rural but still get BT super fast (not sure of it's name) also get 4G on mobile from Vodaphone. I do know a hamlet near Nytimber vineyards that are still on dial up but it is only a few houses. I use FaceTime prefer it to Skype but is only available on apple products.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Isobella said:


> I am in Sussex and very rural but still get BT super fast (not sure of it's name) also get 4G on mobile from Vodaphone. I do know a hamlet near Nytimber vineyards that are still on dial up but it is only a few houses. I use FaceTime prefer it to Skype but is only available on apple products.


Internet was dreadful when we left, obviously four years later can’t comment about now. We were one of 13 houses in a very small community.


----------

